# some killies for neven:-)



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

first up, Norman's lampeye, Poropanchax normani (the most difficult fish in creation to photograph);
number 2 and 3, young male Aphyosemion punctatum Buong Bai;
number 4, Aphyosemion alberti, adult male and 5, adult male and fry


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Aphyosemion splendoleure, #1, male, #2, pair;
Aphyosemion Elberti JVC 07, #3 &4 young male


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Oooooo. Can I have lots of #3 and #4 pleeeeease


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Oooooo. Can I have lots of #3 and #4 pleeeeease


carefull what you wish for, Gordon.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I will clean out my 20g wall aquarium for them


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

sweet! once i get the kids to bed i'll pm you with an order


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Gordon, neven...

At the moment I have a number of A splendopleure, a shy but elegant killie that is often 'out on view' in a quiet, planted setting. They will breed for you, without any extra work - no need to remove babies, and no heater required. I'd be happy to give you some to try out, along with starter cultures of daphnia\copepods and microworms. You can take them now, or wait until they can be sexed. (my collection are only 4 or 5 generations from wild caught, and have never been mixed with other regional variations, so still very authentic)

Alternatively, you can wait for the elberti to spawn. They're more showy and 'in your face' -not remotely shy. Only one adult pair plus juvies in a tank, though, if you want to breed. The dominat female will eat the other's eggs, and the dominate male will slowly wear down the subordinates. These guys should be spawning any time now (finger crossed). Same general care as the splendopleure.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Storm. Will come chat with you a bit more when you feel better. Let Rob take whatever he wants first 

Gordon


----------

